# Sistema de seguridad de 8 entradas con monitor y alarma incluída.



## DJ DRACO (Jun 9, 2008)

Viendo y conciderando que no hay un post bien referido a este tema, opte por crear este y proponer algunos sistemas de seguridad.
alterando algun circuito ya existente logre hacer este sistema de monitoreo con 8 entradas.
los leds encienden siempre a menos que algun interruptor este abierto. de ser asi, el led correspondiente a dicho interruptor no enciende y automaticamente comienza a sonar la alarma.

si los valores de los componentes no se aprecian correspondientemente, por favor postear las dudas y las aclaro. intentare postear tambien en formato de simulacion en rar. o zip. comprimido.

siguiendo con ele squema, se pueden agregar aun 2 interruptores mas. solo se debn agregar los elementos correspondientes.

aqui adjunto tambien el sistema de combinacion logica de una puerta.


----------



## Numero1Z (Jun 20, 2010)

Amigo si me podia proporcionar la lista de componentes, ademas de comprobar si el circuito sirve
a y una ultima duda me parece k el Ic es el 4011 podria sustituirlo por una 7400 es decir una puerta logica NAND
espero tu respuesta 
GRACIAS


----------

